# Change user properties



## pixad (May 18, 2009)

I have trouble changing the "full name" of my user, it might see minuscule but it's getting on my nerve seeing User & my last name everytime I'm about to log into KDE, instead of First name, Last name as it should be. I missed that in the prior installation but I guess it will be able to fix after hand.

I've been trying with "chpass" but as soon as I change something it changes right back, regardless if I save. Hope anyone can help me, I'm quite new at this.

Best Regards Charlie


----------



## graudeejs (May 18, 2009)

`$ pw usermod myuser -c "User name,location,work phone, home phone"`

example
`$ pw usermod graudeejs -c "Aldis Berjoza"`

haven't tested, but should work

pw(8)


----------



## pixad (May 18, 2009)

Thanks a million, would've been sitting up all night


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2009)

A somewhat simpler tool to change the user account is chsh(1).


----------



## tanked (May 18, 2009)

If its just a simple name change I think vipw is a good tool to use.


----------

